
Jeff Bezos: space travel essential as humans are 'destroying planet' - myinnerbanjo
https://www.businessinsider.com/jeff-bezos-space-travel-essential-because-destroying-planet-2019-7
======
duxup
Would the raw materials be harvested in space and refined up there too?

Otherwise sending all those raw materials up ... seems like it would be a
pretty big cost.

